# Mizuno MP600



## haplesshacker (Apr 26, 2010)

I had an Mizuno MX500 for a couple of years, didn't really ever get on with it, consequently it's been in solitary confinment for half it's life. So I decided to start thinking about a new driver. Well thinking was all that the wife would let me do.

Now I know that I should not buy a driver off the shelf, I know that I should be CF'd for it, particularly for shaft choice, and I know that this will all cost me big bucks. So pre-owned was my only real option. I also figured that if it didn't work then I could always re-sell it and hopefully not lose any money.

I dislike closed clubfaces at address (MX500!), and I wanted a neutral face and perhaps some form of 'tinkerbility'. I don't like square drivers, or some of the other strange shapes that are appearing. I don't like huge 'bangs' when I hit the ball, rules out Cobra and Nike, and I just prefer a more traditional looking shape. Which brings me to the MP600.

The standard Exsar 50 regular shaft in the MX500 I felt was to 'whippy' for my swing, I never really felt that I could 'lean' on it in a swing. But I was fairly convinced that I didn't need a stiff shaft. In fact I didn't really know what I should have. 

After trying a Proforce V2 on a secondhand 3 wood at a local golf superstore, I thought that it worked quite well. So I was now looking for an MP600 with a Proforce V2 shaft. Found one on ebay, and won it.

I was hoping to get to the club early on Friday to try it on the range first, however a cold caller trying to sell me link farming screwed that idea up! So straight out onto the course it was. It was no worse than the MX 500 for the first two shots, but it did have length, just not on the fairway. A few holes later, and being a bounce game I moved the weights from mid spin neutral setting to a mid draw setting. 270 yards, gentle fade, and the middle of the fairway.

My main concern was whether the MP600 would deliver the distence, as a lot of reviews had said that it wasn't the longest club around, but was one of the most accurate, (surely that's down to the golfer ). Length wasn't an issue. That's the furthest non wind / downhill assisted drive ever for me.

I've only had two games with it now, and it's staying. Whether the V2 shaft is the right shaft in a driver for me, I don't know. But it's better than the old Exsar 50. I feel that I can 'lean' on it quite a lot in the swing. As others have said though, it does feel a bit 'dead' on impact, but I wasn't that bothered by that.

From a future point of view, what I might do is just get the MP600 re-shafted as a CF. I like the head and the way that it sits at address. And if the shaft is so important in a driver, why not just have a head that you like the look of and get it re-shafted occasionally? Saves buying another new driver.


----------



## brendy (Apr 26, 2010)

good man yerself, I did mention refined didnt I?


----------



## d1217 (Apr 26, 2010)

i love this driver, its brill, i chose between the fujikura e360 and the prolaunch red and found that to the eye the dispersion was better from the PL red, but distance was the same in both shafts, and i gained loads of yards from my old driver which i used to hit too high


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2010)

Love my MP600. very easy to hit and goes miles further than my TM r7425.
Got an adila NV65 shaft same as my 3 wood in mine.

Tried the MP630 fast track the other day with the stiff Fuji shaft and that went miles too, much thinner head on it so easier to tee the ball lower.


----------

